# talk about aerodynamic's



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

he found my gf's little cousins old dance stuff hahahahaha


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

You're a great friend

But I'll add that he tried to do a toe touch and as my 19 mos old cousin says "toot tooted"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BBBBBWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHA! Priceless................


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you aint lying jon i just had to get that on camera especially being on the brute lol


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

wow thats embarassing lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

naww he's got a sense of humor he likes to just have fun, that coulda been me but he's bigger so it was a lil bit more funny


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

it is pretty funny lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There just aint nothing right about that right there. Now I'm gonna have nightmares that guy is chasing me around! LMAO


----------



## hondagirl333 (Mar 1, 2009)

lol


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:haha::aargh4:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lololololololol


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

hahahahaha!! too funny!


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

atleast he wasnt dressed as the tooth fairy this time!haha!:aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

why is he not on the forum? haha! He needs to be here to defend himself!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont think he can defend himself after that pic :haha: Thats the kind of stuff that just screams SELF CONFIDENCE :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yall think that was funny check out halloween, i think he has a thing for tights hahahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAH WTF!!! BWAHAHAHAHAH!!
i hope he never signs up here!! he gonna get it!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahahaha he is so gonna kill me but it was nice knowin yall


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

He is killing each and every one of us as long as that pic is posted:haha::haha: Thats even better than the quad modeling pics. That ol boy has got to be fun to be around only a person with a real good sense of humor would even put that on muchless in public


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn:he has the cause in one hand and the effect in the other:haha:


lilbigtonka said:


> yall think that was funny check out halloween, i think he has a thing for tights hahahaha


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

****.. even gota tooth printed on the shirt. w2g


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for that, I just barf'ed.


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

:shocked::laugh2::haha::first:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Awww, c'mon man, remove those pics


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I have scar tissue on my brain now after seeing that:greddy2:


----------

